# Goodnight Jasper I'm sure you'll have lots of pillows in heaven.



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Jasper died this morning, I'm not sure how.
But I went to get him to give his medication and he was gone.
I didn't hear anything and his cage is right next to my bed he was sleeping with the two babies.
I think it was a painless death or close to it.

He was the best rat anyone could ask for. He was a kind soul who never bit anyone always put up with anything you threw at him. All this despite how he was treated early in life as a feeder.
His nickname was Casanova because he was a charmer and he'd give kisses to anyone he met.
He loved his pillows and snuggling up on the bed with me.
On top of that he was a fair and loving alpha to my other boys till the end and I know they will miss him just as much as I will.
I planned to make a video today of how well he's doing.. His last weeks he was as bright eyed and happy as ever. Running around like a crazy one year old and getting into everything.
Heck just last night he tipped over the garbage bin and managed to hop up on my bed from the ground.
I'll miss my chubby Jazz I'll never have another baby like him.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh man :'( sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bbrats (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

sorry to hear that  always hard losing a pet of any kind


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no! Poor guy. I'm sorry to hear that  it sounds like he was a special little ratty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone it really means a lot.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

He atleast didn't go alone and he didn't suffer. 
I'm happy he went fast and likely in his sleep, I wish he had not gone but I'm glad he had a peaceful end with two of his cage mates cuddle by him instead of the many other ways he could have died.
I've come to the conclusion it was likely his heart gave out because his death was so sudden and he was still warm when I found him.

Thank you everyone so much for caring about how my little guy was doing and following all the topics I made about him. He had a very good life and he was very loved.


----------



## dglsdxn (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I also lost a Black and White Hooded today. It is still crushing me to no end. I have never cried so much for anyone, much less a rat! I feel your pain so much right now. My guy's name was Pierre and he was the light in my life, as well as the household. But he lived a rightous life and was provided the very best of everything. I'm sure that Jasper and Pierre are bouncing around under God's Throne right now having the time of their lives as they await our journey to the 'Unknownown'. With Love:
Douglas D. Central Cal. USA & God Bless


----------

